# Bass Amps



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What are folks using for small jams and shows these days?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I picked up a new fender rumble 40. DI, 10" speaker - as a home jammer I dig it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Markbass 115 Jeff Berlin
Traynor SB115 for smaller rooms and jams


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If I got the kids and we jam at my house I use a Peavey bandit 10" combo. Seriously. Just turn the treble all the way down, bass all the way up; can't get too loud anyways.

Any other time I will use my proper rig - Sunn 1200s (vint tube vs modern ss) into a Musicman 115RH with Altec speaker. If at my jam spot I will also run a Riviera 4x12 loaded with 2 each Cerwin Vegas and Faitals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is anyone using TC Electronic gear? Like the BH250 and so on


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Is anyone using TC Electronic gear? Like the BH250 and so on


I A/B'd that combo against the Traynor SB115.
Even though there was a 50w difference and the extra's of toneprint and a tuner,
the Traynor won out for me.

A friend tried to trade his TC plus cash for my Traynor.
Wasn't going to happen. lol


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

One of my kids has a BG250 and it's worked well for him with some Zoom bass unit for his effects for his metal/prog stuff (5&6 string bass).

If I'm being honest, it was for sure the $249 price at Cosmo's that got the box into the back of my truck...

Light weight & solid enough, it's never given him any issues. It's been more than enough to fill the ACC* the handful of times he's played there.
(*Ajax Community Centre)

It's served him well through his high school band days - much the same way a Peavey Bandit did for me and my buddies back in the day.

For the price - it was the winner the day we went looking for his first bass amp, but it has been reliable since then.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Markbass sound awesome.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

At home direct in to a QSC K10

Small stage a David Eden WT330 CXC110 combo

Big stage SVT PRO3 and 4x10 cabinet


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For years I’ve used a Yorkville 50 watt xm50 for small gigs, recording, and jams. Last year I picked up a second one. The pedals in the picture are from my guitar rig.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I love my SWR Red Head.
IMO, it is the perfect bass amp and I've tried quite a few from Fender to Sunn to Ampeg to Boogie to Traynor to Trace.
I've had bigger rigs and smaller rigs.
The Red Head seems like the perfect balance.
It has wheels to make it easier to get into and out of places.
It's got plenty of power for everything except really huge venues.
For those larger situations I have a 210+115+horn extension cabinet that does an amazing job of substantially increasing my decibel output if needed.
After many years of searching, I have stopped searching. 
There's no need to search anymore.
I have arrived at bass Nirvana.
Clear, articulate, dynamic.
I understand the newer TC and Mark stuff is also pretty good but I have no need to make a change.
I am 100% happy where I'm at.
The only rig I ever owned that I thought (maybe) sounded slightly better was a Boogie 400+ and a pair of old school Hartke 410s before they introduced the lighter cabs.
I'm glad I don't have to cart all that much rig around anymore.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't gig, but for playing with others or amplified at home I use a Fender Rumble 40--great sound & handy XLR jack int he back to go to a PA & still hear it from the map.
If you need more watts, they do make higher watt versions--and they are light--which is important these days if I take my gear somewhere.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Tc stuff has sounded nice to me at past jams. 

Markbass and tray or have always done me
Well personally. I recently got a 550 watt markbass thanks to @laristotle ”king of Kijij” and an alert he posted.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> I love my SWR Red Head.


Googled the specs and it looks impressive.
My concern is the weight (95 lbs!!!).
With my knee, that's the first thing I look at nowadays.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

With the castors it's very manageable ... except when there are stairs.
For stairs it has recessed road-case style handles that make it pretty easy for two to carry up.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I’ve searched for years for that certain bass tone. Stopped searching when I picked up a Traynor yba300 with the matching 8x10 cabinet. Just massive and way overkill but even at low volumes it sounded so good. 

That setup has been sold since moving across provinces. Now I’m looking for that tone out of a smaller rig. Moving into a house here soon so I’ll be on the lookout. 

I’ll probably look into the mark stuff or a Mesa. I’ll probably end up with the yba300 again though just because it did it all.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

JonnyD said:


> I’ve searched for years for that certain bass tone. Stopped searching when I picked up a Traynor yba300 with the matching 8x10 cabinet. Just massive and way overkill but even at low volumes it sounded so good.
> 
> That setup has been sold since moving across provinces. Now I’m looking for that tone out of a smaller rig. Moving into a house here soon so I’ll be on the lookout.
> 
> I’ll probably look into the mark stuff or a Mesa. I’ll probably end up with the yba300 again though just because it did it all.


The Mesa stuff out now is amazing. I have a 115, a 215, and a D-800, and did own all the Subway first run cabs and the 800+ and, briefly, the WD (which I didn’t dig for me but nothing wrong with it). You’d have to be wayyy off the map to dial up a poor tone with them.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Mesa Walkabout


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

JonnyD said:


> Stopped searching when I picked up a Traynor yba300


Ooh yah. The only thing better than tubes is WAY MORE TUBES!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you guys think about the smaller Ashdown and Ampeg head/cab setups?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> What do you guys think about the smaller Ashdown and Ampeg head/cab setups?


A guy was playing a mini portaflex (PF-20T) into a 2x10 at the local store, it sounded great.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I have a Fender Rumble 500 combo that I use for practicing and gigs. Light (under 40 lbs) very powerful, and sounds great.

If I need to really fill a big room, I add a Barefaced Two10s cab. 

I also have a Mesa D800+ that I can pair with the Barefaced for a killer and powerful setup.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Bass -> TU-3 -> Radial JDI -> SVT


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

G-K MB410-II with 410MBP very configurable depending on the need, it can be 500 watts with 410's (51 lbs) or 1000 watts with 810's (95 lbs total).

















TD


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The new YBA300 was great until we were stateside with no available service to help repair it. So long as you're in Canada you're ok haha.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I did just pick up a Traynor yba300. The previous one I had went strong for 3 years. Sold it due to moving. I hope this new one will last as long without any issues.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a GK MB-S III, great little grab and go, line out if you need more oomph into the PA.
I've had compliments on the tone of that unit and it keeps up pretty well for small jams on its own.

For a bit more, I have a Markbass Little Mark 250 through a Marshall 4x10. A fun rig too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

well,..
the drum kit came first so the bass and amp should be next


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

_Azrael said:


> Bass -> TU-3 -> Radial JDI -> SVT


where is this?


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

vadsy said:


> where is this?


Century Casino, Edmonton.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> What do you guys think about the smaller Ashdown and Ampeg head/cab setups?


I find them attractive to look at but over rated. I have a 175 watt 1x15 combo. Super heavy and barely keeps up. I did get it for $-60 tho. It’s pretty. I’d give it a 6/10.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> I find them attractive to look at but over rated. I have a 175 watt 1x15 combo. Super heavy and barely keeps up. I did get it for $-60 tho. It’s pretty. I’d give it a 6/10.


yikes, I thought they were top dog. I was going to trade a MIM Thinline for one of these but buddy wants cash on top and I'm thinking it may be a bit much for my jam room needs. you right thou, looks cool

Ashdown Little Bastard All Tube Bass 1/2 Stack Amp | Amps & Pedals | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It does look cool. They’re not garbage but I’ve never had one effectively keep up in the three I’ve jammed with.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

JonnyD said:


> I’ve searched for years for that certain bass tone. Stopped searching when I picked up a Traynor yba300 with the matching 8x10 cabinet. Just massive and way overkill but even at low volumes it sounded so good.
> 
> That setup has been sold since moving across provinces. Now I’m looking for that tone out of a smaller rig. Moving into a house here soon so I’ll be on the lookout.
> 
> I’ll probably look into the mark stuff or a Mesa. I’ll probably end up with the yba300 again though just because it did it all.





jb welder said:


> Ooh yah. The only thing better than tubes is WAY MORE TUBES!


Guys I want an original Thunderfunk so bad but unobtainium.



vadsy said:


> What do you guys think about the smaller Ashdown and Ampeg head/cab setups?


There was a local used gear shop that had a huge Not For Sale sign on this vintage fliptop that was the floor demo amp. Brilliant strategy - everything sounded good thrrogh that thing so people would totally buy what they tried. RIP that place so hard.


----------

